# Different lamp base



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Maybe Mogal prefocus? 

http://www.lightbulbsdirect.com/page/001/CTGY/Base


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

BBQ said:


> Maybe Mogal prefocus?
> 
> http://www.lightbulbsdirect.com/page/001/CTGY/Base


thanks BBQ that sure looks like it


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

ampman said:


> Anyone seen a lamp base like this or know what it goes to


Looks like something you would find at the Edison plantation.:thumbsup:


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> Looks like something you would find at the Edison plantation.:thumbsup:


Toured the one in fla when i was 21
Awesome place!


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> Looks like something you would find at the Edison plantation.:thumbsup:


:jester:


Yeah, but still used for old stage lights.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

BBQ said:


> :jester:
> 
> 
> Yeah, but still used for old stage lights.


Yup. That is the base for the lamps we have in large floor standing follow spots. Typically 750 or 1000 watts.
I also have a bunch of stage spots with a smaller version of that base.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

Speedy Petey said:


> Yup. That is the base for the lamps we have in large floor standing follow spots. Typically 750 or 1000 watts.
> I also have a bunch of stage spots with a smaller version of that base.


do they do well with finger oil on the bulbs ?


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

wildleg said:


> do they do well with finger oil on the bulbs ?


Not sure. I doubt it. 
I always clean them really well before installing them.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

wildleg said:


> do they do well with finger oil on the bulbs?


 My understanding is that's only a problem with quartz and not glass, no?

-John


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

Big John said:


> My understanding is that's only a problem with quartz and not glass, no?
> 
> -John


 just wonderin. I usually install bulbs with the plastic bag they came in cause I never really know which ones get the life reduced by that.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

wildleg said:


> do they do well with finger oil on the bulbs ?


For those type of lamps the only way you can get a good service life is clean the glass really good and leave no oily resdue at all it will sofen the glass and it will cause early burn out. ( some case it can cause the bulb to blow up )

It don't matter if conventail glass or quatz glass both stand the same clean the sonvagunner good.

Merci,
Marc


----------

